# Timbuk2 Sleeve for Kindle 3



## iamjosie (Aug 28, 2010)

I got mine in the mail today, its thin, light and perfect! If your looking for a case/sleeve to protect your K3 this ones a great one

> Timbuk2 Kindle sleeve










with my K3 inside.


----------



## thetonyclifton (Aug 26, 2010)

Can we get some more pics - I love timbuk2 bags but sure about the flap part - I feel like it might add some unnecessary bulk?


----------



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

Good to know. Mine should be delivered this week. I ordered it the sleeve because I have several Timbuk2 bags, so I know the quality is great. Now it's just the waiting....


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

I ordered one also and it will be here tomorrow! This looks perfect. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## iamjosie (Aug 28, 2010)

heres 1 more pic, i had sleeve/kindle in my handbag on my arm for aprox 1 hr and didnt notice any extra weight, it does add a little bulk but its not massive


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

So your review of the case is positive? I just ordered mine.


----------



## iamjosie (Aug 28, 2010)

positive, 100%, love it!


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm a fan of Timbuk2 and had this for my K2, but sold it with my K2. I currently carry my K3 and iPad in a custom XS Classic Messenger and will probably pick one of these to go with it. Timbuk2 stuff is good quality, and you can always count on it for that nice loud Velcro sound . I just wish Timbuk2 would let us custom order the sleeves the same way they do their bags.


----------



## iamjosie (Aug 28, 2010)

custom sleeves would be sweet, maybe now that they are making them for kindles and ipads they will ? hope so


----------



## PageTurner (Aug 27, 2010)

This is what I am looking for; thanks for the review.  I am trying to decide whether or not the quilted version adds enough protection to be worth the extra bucks.  Also, considering the Built sleeve - could use while charging.


----------



## lanfearl (Jul 28, 2010)

PageTurner said:


> This is what I am looking for; thanks for the review. I am trying to decide whether or not the quilted version adds enough protection to be worth the extra bucks. Also, considering the Built sleeve - could use while charging.


Don't go with the BUILT products here. I'm returning mine for this.


----------



## SkierChick (Jul 30, 2010)

My Timbuk2 envelope sleeve finally arrived today. I agree with iamjosie, that there is a little bulk, but not really enough to be intrusive.


----------



## gchette (Aug 29, 2010)

I have to echo what others have said. This thing is nice and small, if it were any smaller then I would be worried about how well it would protect my book. I had this in my backpack on vacation and it was great to just pull out and worked as a little stand when placed on the tray table during a flight, but with how light the K3 who needs a stand?


----------



## sams (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a timbuk2 messenger bag. They make good stuff. Enjoy!



> and you can always count on it for that nice loud Velcro sound


haha! So true. It can be quite embarrassing sometimes but I love it.


----------



## StarGazer (Jun 8, 2010)

Definitely considering this as well. Anyone try out the quilted version? Is it the same outside material just padded with memory foam instead of the regular foam?

Thanks


----------



## bchaplin (Jul 30, 2010)

I ordered the violet/barley sleeve, to keep my Kindle safe until the Oberon covers are released, and to use when traveling light. Sadly, based on Amazon's order page info, it looked as if the cover would not arrive at the promised time, and I ended up calling their customer service to figure out what to do. They gave me a $15 credit and advised me to place a new order for a different Timbuk2 sleeve. I did this and now it looks as if I'll be getting two covers (both on time), since the original one I ordered was released late in the evening yesterday and upgraded to overnight. Never doubt the mighty powers of Amazon!

Will report back on how I like it. I feel a little guilty now but will have to return one of them.


----------



## HoOn (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, my Kindle arrived last night together with the Timbuk2 case in Black/Gunmetal/Red.

I love the color and the look of the case. The Kindle 3 fits perfectly! Like a lot of people here and on Amazon I definitely recommend the case.

Here are some photos I took. 




























-JOhn


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Beautiful shots.  I'm really debating on this same sleeve.


----------



## bchaplin (Jul 30, 2010)

Received mine in violet/barley. Very nicely made. Not sure about the velcro, though - that's going to be an embarrassing sound if I decide I want to pull out the kindle late at night on a plane. Hopefully the hum of the jet engine will cover it...


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I have the Timbuk2 sleeve for my KDXG and have one on order for my K3wifi. I am also a very happy owner of a Timbuk2 Small Custom Messenger and adore their products.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Has anyone got the quilted one yet? Would love to see pics of it.
http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/accessories/ereader/kindle-plush-sleeve


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm still waiting for my K3 to ship, so I'm living vicariously through everyone here <g>.

One question. I've had a K1 for a year and a half now and always kept it in cover. I never thought about doing anything else. Is the point of the Timbuktu and other sleeves to NOT use a cover anymore? I'd like some feedback/opinions on this, please.


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

Candee15 said:


> I'm still waiting for my K3 to ship, so I'm living vicariously through everyone here <g>.
> 
> One question. I've had a K1 for a year and a half now and always kept it in cover. I never thought about doing anything else. Is the point of the Timbuktu and other sleeves to NOT use a cover anymore? I'd like some feedback/opinions on this, please.


I believe that sleeves are for those that don't use a cover. I tried reading my kindle with a cover originally but found that it was just not comfortable for me. I have small hands and the cover made it feel very awkward and too heavy. I love just sliding it out of a sleeve and reading the nekkid kindle.

These sleeves look very nice and durable! I may have to try one.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm also a huge fan of Timbuk 2 products. I use their messenger bag for work (I'm a teacher) and when I ride my scooter. I got two of their cases for our new Kindles and they are perfect. Simple black for my husband and the red/gray/black for me. It would be nice to have the ability to customize them! Very well made as you would expect, and it adds very little bulk when I toss it in my Fossil messenger. I like reading the Kindle naked so this was the right choice for me.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Ooh, yeah! Bagbuilder for Kindle Sleeves would be awesome. 

However, they did discontinue my favorite fabric (spatter), so I couldn't get one to match my Small Custom Messenger (Violet, Black Splatter, Slate).

I ordered the black-gray-red as well.


----------



## blackdog (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm considering this or the Belkin Grip Sleeve. Is there any advantage for the Velcro system or the zipper system from Belkin?


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

The zipper is probably quieter when you're trying to sneak your Kindle out in a boring meeting.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

blackdog said:


> I'm considering this or the Belkin Grip Sleeve. Is there any advantage for the Velcro system or the zipper system from Belkin?


I don't think there is an advantage one way or the other. For the price, I think the Timbuk2 is a better buy. The Belkin is pretty much just a neoprene sleeve, and IMO not worth $25. However, when it comes down to it, it's going to be your personal preference. I would say that if you prefer the neoprene/zipper to Timbuk2's nylon/velcro, then I would suggest looking at ebay for cheaper alternatives. IMO a neoprene sleeve should not cost that much and you are just paying for the brand name.


----------



## blackdog (Aug 20, 2010)

stormhawk said:


> The zipper is probably quieter when you're trying to sneak your Kindle out in a boring meeting.


Seriously, this right here is the clincher...I'm going for the Belkin.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Zippers make a noise too.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Candee15 said:


> I'm still waiting for my K3 to ship, so I'm living vicariously through everyone here <g>.
> 
> One question. I've had a K1 for a year and a half now and always kept it in cover. I never thought about doing anything else. Is the point of the Timbuktu and other sleeves to NOT use a cover anymore? I'd like some feedback/opinions on this, please.


I haven't purchased a K3 because my K2 is still working well, but while I have a jacket on my K2, I don't think I would use one with the K3. I think the K3 is supposed to be easier to grip. The smooth metal back on the K2 makes it more likely to slip out of my hands I think. But actually K3 owners should confirm this. The Timbuk2 sleeve looks like the perfect sleeve for the K3. Protective and it weighs almost nothing.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Zippers make a noise too.


Having a DX sleeve, I can state that Timbuk2 uses really sturdy (and loud) velcro.

I love it. I don't go to meetings, much.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

jd78 said:


> Has anyone got the quilted one yet? Would love to see pics of it.
> http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/accessories/ereader/kindle-plush-sleeve


I went ahead and ordered the quilted black sleeve and should have it tomorrow. I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow night.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

jd78 said:


> I went ahead and ordered the quilted black sleeve and should have it tomorrow. I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow night.


I just got the sleeve a few minutes ago and I really like it. It's pretty light, and the memory foam has a nice squishy feeling to it. The interior is also a nice touch, it feels like a really soft fur, and much nicer than my K2 sleeve. The K3 fits perfectly and I think it will be protected rather well. I took some pics, but they aren't nearly as nice as the other pics on here.


----------



## babnaw (Aug 7, 2010)

jd78 said:


>


I love the look of the lining on that sleeve!


----------

